# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Τροφοδοτικό 0-30V 0-3A

## ALAMAN

Σας παρουσιάζω το τροφοδοτικό μου, γενικής χρήσης.
Δεν τελείωσε ακόμα χρειάζετε μερικές τρύπες ακόμα, όπως για το led προηδοποίησης
χαμηλού ρεύματος που θα δείτε πιό κάτω, είναι ακόμα μέσα στο κουτί, και φυσικά ένα λαμπάκι ένδειξης λειτουργίας.
Το κύκλωμα είναι αυτό: 0-30 VDC STABILIZED POWER SUPPLY WITH CURRENT CONTROL 0.002-3 A Την πλακέτα, τις τρύπες στην πρόσωψη του κουτιού καθώς
και την διαμόρφωση μέσα στο κουτί τα έκανα εγώ.

----------


## frogman

Συγχαριτήρια ALAMAN, ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό σαφώς και χρειάζεται πάντα, και μου άρεσε που όλα μέσα στο κουτί ήταν τακτοποιημένα χωρίς να γίνεται χαμός με τα καλώδια, βέβαια αν θέλεις μπορείς να το συμαζέψεις περισσότερο αλλά και έτσι είναι ωραίο, ξέρεις μου αρέσουν οι προσεγμένες κατασκευές.

Καλή συνέχεια, και καλοδουλεμένο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σ' ευαριστώ πολύ frogman. τα καλώδια των ποτενσιομέτρων το κάνουν να φένετε άσχημα αλλα όπως
βλέπεις τα έχω πιάσει με ψιλό σύρμα. Εύχομαι να κάνεις και εσύ ένα τέτοιο, και με περισότερο ρεύμα, που το ήθελες.
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## frogman

Δεν μου λες τις φωτογραφίες με τι τις τράβηξες  :Question:

----------


## frogman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ALAMAN και εγώ το εύχομαι, αμήν.

----------


## ALAMAN

Με την κάμερα. Βιντεοσκόπησα όλες τις κατασκευές μου με την κάμερα
και μετά τις πέρασα μέσα τις έπεξα με το powerDVD και εκεί που ήθελα να βγάλω φωτογραφία
πατούσα ένα κουμπί και αποθήκευε ώς εικόνα.
Στο μέλον όμως θα πάρω ψηφιακή.
Ένας ένας να απαντάμε περίμενε λίγο να απαντήσω πρώτα εγώ και έπειτα εσύ γιατι το έχουμε μπερδέψει το θέμα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ptisi110

Φίλε ALAMAN πολύ καλό το τροφοδοτικό σου.. Απλά εγώ στο δικό μου έβαλα το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας από τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή και έτσι είναι ευκολότερο στη μεταφορά καθώς αφαιρείτε το καλώδιο..Το μόνο αρνητικό είναι το μήκος του καλωδίου που είναι το τυποποιημένο για PC..

----------


## ta03

Ωραια κατασκευη! Τι τελεστικους εβαλες; Προσοχη ομως!Το ενα 2Ν3055 ειναι λιγο για τις προδιαγραφες του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## gsmaster

To κλασσικό τροφοδοτικό στο κλασσικό κουτί......
Έχω κι εγώ ένα παρόμοιο... τέσπα

Δεν βλέπω ίχνος μόνωσης πάνω στο πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή..... ούτε και στην ασφαλειοθήκη... (εκτός αν είναι διάφανη σιλικόνη αλλά και πάλι κάτι θα φαινόταν)
Την ψύκτρα με το ισχύος γιατί την έβαλες εκεί? ζεσταίνεται ο μετασχηματιστής, ζεσταίνεται και το τρανζίστορ, θα ψήνεται το τροφοδοτικό σε εκείνο το σημείο. Καλύτερα θα ήταν απο την άλλη πλευρά. 
Βλέπω και ένα ιπτάμενο led κάπου εκεί....

Καλοδούλευτο!   :Smile:

----------


## babisko

Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου φίλε μου. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου προτείνω μια βελτίωση. Βάλε και ένα ποτενσιόμετρο μικρής τιμής σε σειρά με αυτό που ρυθμίζει την τάση, ώστε να έχεις ευκολότερη ρύθμιση της τάσης. Η μικρομετρική ρύθμιση της τάσης που θα πετύχεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο βοηθάει πολλές φορές. Η τιμή του επιπλέον ποτενσιόμετρου μπορεί να είναι περίπου το 1/10 της τιμής (εδώ είναι 10ΚΩ/10=1ΚΩ).
Και κάτι άλλο. Το κουτί που έβαλες το τροφοδοτικό από που και πόσο το αγόρασες;

Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια, όχι μόνο για την κατασκευή, αλλά και για την παρουσίαση που έκανες.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ωραια κατασκευη! Τι τελεστικους εβαλες; Προσοχη ομως!Το ενα 2Ν3055 ειναι λιγο για τις προδιαγραφες του τροφοδοτικου.



Τώρα για τελεσστικούς, άν ενοείς τα ολοκληρωμένα τα λέει στηην σελίδα του τροφοδοτικού κάτωκάτω στη λίστα υλικών.





> Δεν βλέπω ίχνος μόνωσης πάνω στο πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή..... ούτε και στην ασφαλειοθήκη... (εκτός αν είναι διάφανη σιλικόνη αλλά και πάλι κάτι θα φαινόταν) 
> Την ψύκτρα με το ισχύος γιατί την έβαλες εκεί? ζεσταίνεται ο μετασχηματιστής, ζεσταίνεται και το τρανζίστορ, θα ψήνεται το τροφοδοτικό σε εκείνο το σημείο. Καλύτερα θα ήταν απο την άλλη πλευρά. 
> Βλέπω και ένα ιπτάμενο led κάπου εκεί....



Σαφώς και δεν βλέπεις ίχνος μόνωσης διότι δεν έχει.  Τί είδους μόνωσης να βάλω;; Σκέφτηκα οτι μέσα στο κουτί
δεν μπαίνει χέρι οπότε δεν υπάρχει κύνδινος για τον χρήστη. Άν προσέξατε την παρουσίαση του πομπού μου τον 
μετασχηματιστή, που είναι ο μόνος που τροφοδοτείτε με 220V, το έχω τυλιγμένο με μονωτικές ταινίες. Να βάλω θερμοσυστελόμενα;
Δεν ζεστένετε καθόλου. Όταν το δοκίμαζα έπερνα δίαφορα εξαρτήματα και τροφοδοτούσα. Μαζί ήταν και ένα κινητηράκι
που όταν το τροφοδοτούσα η βελόνα του αμπερομέτρου πήγαινε με την μία 2,5Α και δεν ζεσστενότανε το τρανζίστορ, όχι
πολύ τουλάχιστον. Με λίγα λόγια όταν το πιάνεις με το χέρι αντέχεις την θερμοκρασία, και ο μετασχηματηστής δεν ζεστένετε
καθόλου τον έχω δοκιμάσει και σε άλλες κατασκευές

----------


## ta03

Τα TL081 θελουν αλλαγμα σε αυτη την κατασκευη διοτι η ταση τροφοδοσιας τους ειναι μεγαλυτερη αποτις προδιαγραφες τους!
Βαλε OPA445AP στην θεση τους (samples απο ti).

----------


## babisko

> Δεν ζεστένετε καθόλου. Όταν το δοκίμαζα έπερνα δίαφορα εξαρτήματα και τροφοδοτούσα. Μαζί ήταν και ένα κινητηράκι
> που όταν το τροφοδοτούσα η βελόνα του αμπερομέτρου πήγαινε με την μία 2,5Α και δεν ζεσστενότανε το τρανζίστορ, όχι
> πολύ τουλάχιστον. Με λίγα λόγια όταν το πιάνεις με το χέρι αντέχεις την θερμοκρασία, και ο μετασχηματηστής δεν ζεστένετε
> καθόλου τον έχω δοκιμάσει και σε άλλες κατασκευές



Αν θέλεις να το δοκιμάσεις αν ζεσταίνεται, πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις στην δυσμενέστερη για το τρανζίστορ εξόδου κατάσταση, που είναι το βραχυκύκλωμα. Δηλαδή η χαμηλότερη τάση εξόδου (περίπου 0) και μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή όλη ισχύς καταναλώνεται πάνω στο τελικό τρανζίστορ. Τότε και μόνο τότε θα δεις αν ζεσταίνεται και πόσο ζεσταίνεται. Όχι τροφοδοτώντας ένα εξάρτημα με π.χ. 12V που καταναλώνει έστω και 2,5 A.

Δεν απάντησες στο ερώτημά μου σχετικά με το κουτί.

Φιλικά πάντα
Μπάμπης.

----------


## ALAMAN

Α ναι συγνώμη το κουτί το πήρα απο τον μουτσιούλη στην θεσαλονίνη 9ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά
το αμέσως μικρότερο είχε 7,5ευρώ το μεγαλύτερο δεν ξέρω πάντως είχε απο κουτιά 10 εκατοστών και πιο κάτω
εώς και τεράστια κουτιά πολύ ποικιλία. Αξίζει τον κόπο να πάς, είναι δωδεκανήσου.

----------


## chip

Ένας γνωστός είχε φτιάξει ένα αντίστοιχο τροφοδοτικό πιθανόν και το ίδιο και κάποια στιγμή έπαθε κάποια βλάβη. ¨Οταν το άνοιξε για να το επισκευάσει και ενώ μετρούσε με το πολύμετρο τις τάσεις...άγγιξε το χέρι στα 220 και έφαγε μία τιναξιά καλή από τα απροστάτευτα 220. Για το λόγο αυτό καλό ήταν να ακούσεις τον master και να βάλεις κάποιο μόνωση στα 220.

----------


## pet

ε καλά σφαλιάρες απο 220 έχω φάει ουκ ολίγες... νάναι καλά ο ηλεκτρολόγος που έχει φτιάξει καλό πίνακα........

όντως πονάει το διαόλι, μόνωση....

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά το έφτιαξα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   όλα είναι ΟΚ τώρα μένει να προσθέσω και το led έδνειξης χαμηλού
ρεύματος και ένα λαμπάκι 220V για ένδειξη λειτουργίας.

----------


## P@s@ris!

το φτιάχνω και εγώ...αλλα βάζω 2 οθόνες LCD για τα βολτ και αμπέρ...

και λέω να βάλω αντί των TL081  τα ΟΡΑ445ΑΡ 

θα νεβάσω σχετικές φωτό όταν είναι έτοιμο...

----------


## chip

Όλοι έχουμε φάει τιναξίες αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς οτι δεν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνο. Το μυοκάρδιο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει φαινόμενο μνήμης και να προκαλέσει ανακοπή μέχρι και 24 ώρες μετά την ηλεκτροπληξία... και κανονικό θέλει παρακολούθηση σε νοσοκομείο για αυτές τις 24 ώρες... (για να αντιμετωπισθεί η πιθανή ανακοπή)

----------


## pet

:o  :o an einai pote dinaton, με κούφανες (για άλλη μια φορα)

----------


## babisko

> Όλοι έχουμε φάει τιναξίες αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς οτι δεν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνο. Το μυοκάρδιο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει φαινόμενο μνήμης και να προκαλέσει ανακοπή μέχρι και 24 ώρες μετά την ηλεκτροπληξία... και κανονικό θέλει παρακολούθηση σε νοσοκομείο για αυτές τις 24 ώρες... (για να αντιμετωπισθεί η πιθανή ανακοπή)



Είκοσι πέντε χρόνια στην δουλειά, και πόσα ακόμα σαν μαθητής και σπουδαστής έχω φάει τόσες κλωτσιές από το ρεύμα που αν ήμουν πυκνωτής και φόρτιζα, θα μπορούσα να τροφοδοτήσω για πολύ καιρό ολόκληρη βιοτεχνία. Αφού ακόμα ζω χωρίς να πάω ποτέ στο νοσοκομείο είναι θαύμα άραγε;   :Shocked:  

Παιδιά, το ρεύμα είναι επικίνδυνο και θέλει πολλή προσοχή, αλλά μην υπερβάλουμε κιόλας...

----------


## chip

κι εγώ έχω φάει πολλές τιναξιές και εννοείτε οτι δεν έχω πάει ποτέ στο νοσοκομείο... όμως πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς τα πιθανά ενδεχώμενα... για να προσέχει λίγο περισσότερο... γιατί όλα είναι θέμα πιθανοτήτων...

----------


## george_007

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι; Υπαρχουν καπου αλλου τα σχεδια, γιατι η σελιδα αυτη δε μου ανοιγει.

----------


## gsmaster

> Όλοι έχουμε φάει τιναξίες αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς οτι δεν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνο. Το μυοκάρδιο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει φαινόμενο μνήμης και να προκαλέσει ανακοπή μέχρι και 24 ώρες μετά την ηλεκτροπληξία... και κανονικό θέλει παρακολούθηση σε νοσοκομείο για αυτές τις 24 ώρες... (για να αντιμετωπισθεί η πιθανή ανακοπή)



Όντως το έχω ακούσει κι εγώ αυτό πολύ πιθανόν να ισχύει.

----------


## chip

Εννοείται ισχύει... δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου... 
απλά προφανώς... είναι θέμα πιθανοτήτων και φυσικά συνθηκών... (υποθέτω πως μια τιναξια που μουδιάζει τα δάχτυλα δεν είναι ιδίαιτερα επικύνδηνη σε σχέση με μία σοβαρή τιναξιά που θα κάνει πόνο στο στίθος και προφανώς είναι πολύ σοβαρότερο περιστατικό)

----------


## red7genius

θα ηθελα και εγω αν γινεται τα σχεδια για το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο!υπαρχουν καπου?
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## xazopartalos

> Α ναι συγνώμη το κουτί το πήρα απο τον μουτσιούλη στην θεσαλονίνη 9ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά
> το αμέσως μικρότερο είχε 7,5ευρώ το μεγαλύτερο δεν ξέρω πάντως είχε απο κουτιά 10 εκατοστών και πιο κάτω
> εώς και τεράστια κουτιά πολύ ποικιλία. Αξίζει τον κόπο να πάς, είναι δωδεκανήσου.



Πολυ ωραι η κατασκευη σου.Μπραβο
Μια ερωτησουλα???
Ο μουτσιούλης εχει πικηλια μεγαλη σε κουτια??????

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ALAMAN
> 
> Α ναι συγνώμη το κουτί το πήρα απο τον μουτσιούλη στην θεσαλονίνη 9ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά
> το αμέσως μικρότερο είχε 7,5ευρώ το μεγαλύτερο δεν ξέρω πάντως είχε απο κουτιά 10 εκατοστών και πιο κάτω
> εώς και τεράστια κουτιά πολύ ποικιλία. Αξίζει τον κόπο να πάς, είναι δωδεκανήσου.
> 
> 
> 
> Πολυ ωραι η κατασκευη σου.Μπραβο
> ...



Ναί! Έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία σε μικρά και μεγάλα κουτιά και με διάφορες τιμές.

----------


## mixos

Πολύ καλή η όλη κατασκευή με το κύκλωμα αυτό. Πραγματικά είναι υποδειγματική η τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων μέσα στο κουτί.. και μιας και μιλάμε για ηλεκτροπληξία διαβάστε αυτό το πολύ καλό άθρο:

Ηλεκτροπληξία - Τι είναι και πως αντιμετωπίζεται

----------


## padelis

παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε και να μου προτινετε ψηφιακη οθονη σαν και αυτη που ειπε ο πασαρις 
αντι για τις 2 βελονες του αλαμαν που η κατασκευη ειναι παρα πολυ ομορφη μπραβο!
Και αν μπορεις πες μου πως συνδεσες τις 2 ενδειξεις volt kai amper
thanks!

----------


## xampos

το εκανα και εγω αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα εχω βαλει μια ασφαλεια πριν τον μετασχηματιστη 315mA και μου την κατευθειαν ειναι μικρη ή ειναι καπου αλλο το προβλημα

----------


## tasosmos

Ειναι μικρη, λογικα θελει γυρω στα 500mA.

----------


## xampos

το τρανζιστορ ισχυος που εχει (2Ν3055) ετσι οπως το κοιταω απο επανω διαβαζοντασ το κανονικα στο σασι ειναι ο συλλεκτης τα δυο ποδαρακια πωσ πανε

----------


## dovegroup

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από chip
> 
> Όλοι έχουμε φάει τιναξίες αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς οτι δεν είναι τόσο ακίνδυνο. Το μυοκάρδιο μπορεί να παρουσιάσει φαινόμενο μνήμης και να προκαλέσει ανακοπή μέχρι και 24 ώρες μετά την ηλεκτροπληξία... και κανονικό θέλει παρακολούθηση σε νοσοκομείο για αυτές τις 24 ώρες... (για να αντιμετωπισθεί η πιθανή ανακοπή)
> 
> 
> 
> Είκοσι πέντε χρόνια στην δουλειά, και πόσα ακόμα σαν μαθητής και σπουδαστής έχω φάει τόσες κλωτσιές από το ρεύμα που αν ήμουν πυκνωτής και φόρτιζα, θα μπορούσα να τροφοδοτήσω για πολύ καιρό ολόκληρη βιοτεχνία. Αφού ακόμα ζω χωρίς να πάω ποτέ στο νοσοκομείο είναι θαύμα άραγε;   
> 
> Παιδιά, το ρεύμα είναι επικίνδυνο και θέλει πολλή προσοχή, αλλά μην υπερβάλουμε κιόλας...



Αγαπητέ babisko θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, σίγουρα δεν πεθαίνεις με χαμηλές εκτός και αν αποφασίσεις να γίνεις γείωση!!!
Εξαίρεση αποτελούν οι υψηλές dc όμως (ηλεκτρόλυση του αίματος το έχετε ακούσει?), δεν θα μιλήσω βέβαια για υψηλές AC (έχω 2 ζωντανά παραδείγματα μερικής κινητικής αναπηρίας)για παράδειγμα αν "πιάσεις" για τα καλά 5000V σε "καλό" ρεύμα θα μπορούσα να σου πώ πως νιώθης εκείνη την στιγμή & μετά.
Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου μαζί σας για να μην το πάθει τουλάχιστον αναγνώστης του Forum.
Μουδιάζεις ολόκληρος και νιώθης μια πρωτόγνωρη νευρική διέγερση, τινάζεσε αρκετά μακρυά σχεδόν ανακλαστικά αν το παλέψεις και δεν τα χάσεις, πέφτεις κάτω και τρέμεις σαν το ψάρι, δεν μπορείς να σηκωθείς επάνω αρκετά λεπτά διότι η υπερδιέγερση κάνει το νευρικό σύστημα σου ασταθές, και τέλος αν θα ήθελες να το ξαναδοκιμάσεις νιώθεις απίστευτα ανόητος που το έκανες. Το λέω "φτερούγισμα της ψυχής" και δεν θα ήθελα να το πάθει ούτε ο "εχθρός μου" που λέει ο λαός.
Στα 20 σου χρόνια να το κάνεις απο απροσεξία ναι δικαιολογήται, στα 40 όμως δεν σου φταίνε τίποτε τα παιδάκια σου αν έχεις.
Φιλικά ελπίζω να βοηθήσω στην πρόληψη πιθανού ατυχήματος.

----------


## xampos

το τυπωμενο που εχει εγω το εκτυπωσα και το σιδερωσα κατευθειαν πανω στην πλακετα μηπως επρεπε να κανω καποιο καθραπτισμα πρωτα και μετα να το εκτυπωσω το λεω αυτο γιατι στους τελεστικουσ αντι να εχει τροφοδοσια στο ποδαρακι 7 εχει τα 30v στο ποδαρακι 2

----------


## xampos

εχω ενα προβληματακι με το τροφοδοτικο ολεσ οι ρυθμισεις ειναι καλεσ συνφωνα με τον οδηγο αλλα οταν συνδεσω φορτιο τοτε ενεργοποιειται αμεσωσ το κυκλωμα περιορισμου σε οποια θεση και αν ειναι το ποτυεσιομετρο επισης παρατηρησα οτι οταν εχω το ποτεσιομετρο περιορισμου ρευματος στο ελαχιστο τοτε κανοντασ βραχυκυκλωμα στην εξοδο οσο αυτο διαρκει το led  ειναι αναμενο ενω οταν ειναι σε καποα αλλη θεση τοτε κανοντασ βραχυκυκλωμα στην εξοδο το λεδ  δεν μενει μονιμα αναμενο ενω αναβει φια παρα πολυ λιγο και σβηνει κατευθειαν. τι προβλημα υπαρχεί;

----------


## siolosni

Για την ένδειξη του αμπερομέτρου από πού παίρνεις πυγή;;;  :Confused1:   :Blushing: 
   Παίρνεις σε σειρά από το βολτόμετρο;;;

----------


## BillGeo

> Για την ένδειξη του αμπερομέτρου από πού παίρνεις πυγή;;;  
>    Παίρνεις σε σειρά από το βολτόμετρο;;;




Λογικα...

Το βολτομετρο παραλληλα με την εξοδο και το αμπερομετρο σε σειρα.

----------


## johny16

θα ενεργοποιηθεί το ολοκληρωμένο U3, και θα οδηγήσει το ολοκληρωμένο U2 μέσω της διόδου D9, και κατά συνέπεια το ολοκληρωμένο U2 ελέγχεται από μία τιμή τάσης και πάνω. 

Πως θα το κανει αυτο ενω η διοδος ειναι αναστροφα πολωμενη???? :Wink: 


Επισης η D11 & D10 τι ρολο παιζουν???

----------


## ΣΤΑΡΑΚΙΑΣ

_ΑΚΥΡΟ ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ_


ΠαιδιΑ 8ελω βοηθεια.....Στο σχέδιο που είναι για να τυπωθει το κύκλωμα...ποιες πρεπει να ειναι οι διαστάσεις για να το τυπώσω σε ζελατινα και μετα στο φωτοευέσθητο κουτι....?????

----------


## moutoulos

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ !!.
Το μέγεθός του είναι 12,5cm x              8,7cm.

Καλές κατασκευές !!!!

Και προσοχή στα 220Vac  :Smile: .

----------


## pavlakis

Εχω το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτικο και στην προσπαθεια μου να φορτισω μια μπαταρια μολυβδου 12ν 2.3Α και ενω ηταν, αναμενο to led περιοσμου ρευματος για μερικα λεπτα,μετα απο καποια ανοιγωκλεισιματα  του τροφοδοτικου καηκε ενα μικρο τρανζιστορ.Ειναι καταλληλο  το τροφοδιτκο για φορτιση μπαταριας μπολυβδου?Αν οχι μπορει να γινει με καποια τροποποιηση?

----------


## ALAMAN

Παιδιά αντιμετοπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό μου.
Η τάση εξόδου έχει κολήσει στα 22V και καθώς γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο σε κάποιο σημείο του η τάση αυξάνεται απότομα στα 25V. (το ποτενσιόμετρο το γυρνάω όπως μειώνετε η τάση).
Πριν δεν έβγαζε καθόλου τάση και άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ, τους τελεστικούς και τις zener και τώρα η τάση εξόδου είναι μόνιμα σταθερή στα 22V-25V.

Ξέρετε τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Δεν θέλω να φτιάξω άλλη πλακέτα αλλά αν δεν βρώ κάποια λύση δεν θα έχω άλλη επιλογή!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Thanos10

Στα ποδια των τελεστικων στο πιν 4 υπαρχει αρνητικη ταση.

----------


## weather1967

Οχι βρε φιλε Γιωργο και να φτιαξεις αλλη πλακετα επειδη δεν σου λειτουργει το κυκλωμα  :Rolleyes: .
Τσεκαρισε ολα τα υπολοιπα εξαρτηματα ενα -ενα αν ειναι οκ απο πυκνωτες,αντιστασεις,ποτενσιομετρα,διοδους

----------


## sv9gph

το εχω φτιαξει το συγκεκριμενο τροφοδοτηκο smart kit 1138 απο τις 10 φωρες που το ανηγα τις 8 ειθελε επισκευη......δεν αντεχουν οι τελεστικοι οσο για τον φυλο που δωκημασε να φωρτισει μπαταρια καλητερα να μην το επιχιρισει ποτε ξανα!Ενα πυκνωτη φωρτισα για να τον δωκημασω και μετα απο ενα ανηξε κλησε καικε η εξοδος 2n3055 το οδηγο 2n2219 και η D10 και ενα tl081......αυτο με τον πυκνωτη συνδεμενω πανωτου

----------


## ggr

Κι εγω ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα,οταν πχ συνεδεα πχ μια μπαταρια για να τη φορτισω, κλεινοντας το τροφοδοτικο και ξανανοιγοντας το με την μπαταρια πανω μου εκαιγε το 2Ν2219. Το ελυσα ομως το προβλημα βαζοντας μια διοδο που αντεχει αρκετα αμπερ στην εξοδο σε σειρα για να κοβει επιστροφες θετικης τασης, μοναδικο μειονεκτημα η πτωση τασης πανω στην διοδο που ειναι ομως ασημαντη. Απο τοτε οτι κι αν του εχω κανει δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα. Με την ευκαιρια το ανεβαζω και σε φωτογραφια μιας και του αλλαξα κουτι προσφατα παρολο οτι το εχω περιπου 15 χρονια.

----------


## sv9gph

εγω το εστηλα "αδιαβαστο" στο τοιχο. :Rolleyes: εφτιαξα κατι ποιο απλο με 317 @ lm741 + μερικα πεταλα και εχει και προστασια-περιορησμο για βραχηκηκλωμα και επιλογη  για να κανει πτωση τασεως η ρευματος οταν το βραχηκηκλωνεις.

----------


## sv9gph

ωραιο κουτι!!!φανταστηκο!αν δεις το δηκομου......μετα την στενη επαφη που ειχε με τον τοιχο και το πατομα και το ποδοπατημα....εκει με εβγαλε με αυτα που μου εκανε.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εμένα πάλι ποτέ δεν με απογοήτευσε...
Την παρουσίαση την έκανα 19-01-07, τότε περίπου το είχα κατασκευάσει!
Απο τότε μέχρι σήμερα το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχε ήταν το τρανζίστορ εξόδου 2N3055 το οποίο έχει καεί 2 φορές μέχρι τώρα!
Αυτό που συμβαίνει σήμερα πρώτη φορά το βλέπω !!  :Crying: 

Τώρα που το ξανακοίταξα, όπως είπε και ο Θάνος στους τελεστικούς U2 και U3 υπάρχει αρνητική τάση -3,5V στα πίν4 (ως προς τη γή).
Στο U1 το πιν4 έχει 0V.

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο εκει επρεπε U2&U3 να ειχες παραπανω γιατι η ζενερ D7 ειναι 5,6ν το οτι εχεις 3,5ν ψαξε λιγο το δικτιωμα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μήπως υπάρχει κανένα αντίστοιχο σχέδιο με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστηκά παλμοτροφοδοτικού?

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα ειναι δυσκολα στην κατασκευη τους,ακομη ποιο δυσκολο ειναι η ρυθμιση ρευματος και η κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη θελουν σωστο υπολογισμο,οχι οτι δεν γινεται.
Και μαλλον θα θελεις απο 220ν απευθειας πετατροπη εδω ειναι ακομη ποιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κανένα καλύτερο και πιο αξιόπιστο απο το συγκεκριμένο?
Απλό τροφοδοτικό, με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστηκά!

----------


## Thanos10

Σχεδια Γιωργο υπαρχουν πολλα εχω ενα κατα νου οπως το θες θα το βρω και θα σου το ανεβασω ειναι δοκιμασμενο και αξιοπιστο.
Για απλο τροφοδοτικο μιλαμε οχι παλμοτροφοδοτικο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί για απλό τροφοδοτικό!
Με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστηκά!
Ρύθμιση ρεύματος
Περιοχή τάσης 0-30V
Προστασία απο βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ...
Και αν μπορεί να γίνει και συμετρικό ακόμα καλύτερα!
Τουλάχιστον να είναι καλύτερο απο αυτό που είχα κατασκευάσει!
Μπορώ να πω οτι έβγαλε τα λεφτά του και με το παραπάνω αν και δεν θυμάμαι πόσο μου κόστισε αλλά είναι κρίμα να σταματάει και να βγάζει προβλήματα χωρίς λόγο!

----------


## tasosmos

Κοιτα το κυκλωμα που εχει ανεβασει ο Γρηγορης (moutoulos) με το LM723. 
Απλα βαλε 1-2 τρανζιστορ εξοδου αναλογως τι εχεις κι εισαι οκ, και περιορισμος ρευματος και αρκετα πιο αξιοπιστο.

----------


## sv9gph

λιγο υπομονη και θα ανεβασω μια κατασκευη του ελεκτορ 1.2-30v 5A με τα τυπομενα και ολα τα καλα!

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω μερικά τεύχη του ελέκτορ...
Σε ποιό τεύχος είναι, να το ψάξω?

----------


## sv9gph

μαιος 1990 αν δεν κανω λαθος.πρεπει να κανω μετατρωπη στο pdf για να το ανεβασω αν δεν το βρεις κανε λιιιιιγο υπομονη!!

----------


## ALAMAN

Μέσα στο forum ψάχνοντας για κυκλώματα βρήκα αυτό εδώ...
Απο ελέκτορ, όλο το άρθρο.
Έχει και τυπωμένο, ανεβάζω μόνο το σχηματικό.
Τί λέτε, αξίζει??

Άν πρόσεξα καλά όμως την ρύθμιση της τάσης την κάνει στην έξοδο με ένα ποτενσιόμετρο σε συνδεσμολογία διαιρέτη τάσης.. ή κάνω λάθος?
Και χρησιμοποιεί 2 μικροαμπερόμετρα !? :Confused1: 

EDIT: Αυτό είναι το link με όλο το άρθρο... http://rs164cg.rapidshare.com/files/...pply_0-30v.rar
Το οποίο υπάρχει εδώ, http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48153

----------


## tasosmos

Τα ποτενσιομετρα που λες ειναι για καλιμπραρισμα των οργανων ωστε να δειχνουν τις σωστες τιμες.
Η ρυθμιση της εξοδου απ'οτι βλεπω γινεται με τα P1, P2 στους τελεστικους.

----------


## ALAMAN

Σωστά τώρα το είδα!
Τα όργανα είναι όντως μικροαμπερόμετρα?
και πώς κάνουμε την αντιστοίχιση για τάση και ρεύμα?

----------


## sv9gph

σε ποιο τευχος ειναι για να δω αν το εχω?φενεται καλο!μετρα την πτωση τασης αν εχεις βαλει μακρια καλοδια και επαναφερει την ταση στο σοστο σιμιο πανω στην πλακετα που τροφοδωτει

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτή η λειτουργία με τους αισθητήρες Vs είναι προαιρετική?
Απ' ότι βλέπω στην πρόσωψη του κουτιού μπορεί να γίνει και συμετρικό?, υπάρχει και μια μπόρνα με γείωση!

----------


## sv9gph

α εχει και ξεχωριστη τροφοδωσια για τα ολοκληρομενα!οτι καλητερο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Για όργανα τάσης και ρεύματος μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα με LCD ??

----------


## sv9gph

οχι συμετρικο δεν μπωρει γινει.οι αισθητηρες ειναι σε περιπτωση που εχεις 10 μετρα καλοδιο και  συγουρα θα εμφανιζουν καποια αντησταση λογο διατομης και ποιοτητας του χαλκου

----------


## sv9gph

υπαρχου ετημα ψηφηακα οργανα στην αγωρα με 20Ε τα οποια εχουν τζαμπερακια στο πισω μερος και διαλεγεις αν θελεις να ειναι βολτομετρο αμπερομερο & θερμομετρο!

----------


## Thanos10

Για οργανο θα σου ελεγα να φιαξεις αυτο που εχω και εγω ειναι με οθονη lcd και μετραει ταση 30v, ρευμα 50A, βατωρες, κιλοβατωρες, θερμοκρασια, και χρονο ολα αυτα με εναν AVR,και ειναι και δοκιμασμενο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχω ένα κύκλωμα για μέτρηση ρεύματος και τάσης νομίζω είναι αυτό που επισύναψε ο θάνος, απλά ρώτησα αν μπορώ να το προσαρμόσω επάνω στο τροφοδοτικό για να αντικαταστήσω τα αναλογικά όργανα (μικροαμπερόμετρα).

----------


## Thanos10

Με ποιον avr ειναι αυτο που λες.

----------


## tasosmos

Θανο αυτο το κυκλωμα ειναι απο το ελεκτορ (καποιο του 2008 νομιζω) ή αλλο? 
Φαινεται καλο αυτο που λεω αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Νομίζω οτι χησιμοποιούσε AVR, πρέπει να είναι σε τεύχος του 2008.
Μισό λεπτό να το ψάξω...

----------


## ALAMAN

ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ, Φεβρουάριος 2008.
<< Μονάδα απεικόνισης για τροφοδοτικά >>
Σελ 27.

Χρησιμοποιεί τον ATMega8.

Να τα σκανάρω και να τα ανεβάσω?

----------


## ALAMAN

Το πρόβλημα είναι που θα βρούμε το αρχείο hex του μικροελεγκτη.

----------


## tasosmos

http://www.elektor.com/magazines/200...r.367551.lynkx
Αν γινεις μελος (δωρεαν) μπορεις να κατεβασεις ενα zip με τα hex.

----------


## moutoulos

Απλά κάπου το είχα ...

----------


## Thanos10

*Προσοχη το* κυκλωμα με τον ΑΤmega8 το προγραμμα ειναι λαθος το νεο δουλευει με τον ATmega168.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η πλακέτα είναι διπλής όψης?
Βρήκα ένα αρχείο pdf με 2 τυπωμένα !

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο ειναι το σωστο.

----------


## Thanos10

> Θανο αυτο το κυκλωμα ειναι απο το ελεκτορ (καποιο του 2008 νομιζω) ή αλλο? 
> Φαινεται καλο αυτο που λεω αλλα δεν το εχω δοκιμασει.



 Του Ελεκτορ ειναι αλλα το ΗΕΧ που δινει το ελεκτορ για τον Ατmega8 ειναι λαθος το εχω φιαξει αλλα με τον ATmega168 αυτο ειναι το σωστο,δες την φωτο που ανεβασα το εχω σε ενα τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ενοείς οτι το κύκλωμα στο άρθρο του ελέκτορ είναι λάθος ή το πρόγραμμα του μικροελεγκτή?

----------


## ALAMAN

Απλά αντικαθηστούμε τον μικροελεγκτή και στη θέση του ATmega8 βάζουμε τον ATmega168 με το hex που έχει στο site του ελέκτορ?

----------


## Thanos10

Το προγραμμα για τον ΜΕ μην το φιαξεις με τον ATmega8 δεν δουλευει σωστα βαλε τον 168 θα σου ανεβασω και το ΗΕΧ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Οκ αφού είναι δοκιμασμένο έτσι θα βάλω τον ATmega168.
Τελικά το τυπωμένο είναι διπλής όψης?

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτό είναι και το τυπωμένο που βρήκα.
Στο άρθρο του ελέκτορ, όπως βλέπω στην παρουσίαση της πλακέτας η πάνω μεριά (μεριά των εξαρτημάτων) δεν έχει 2η όψη, μόνο μεταξοτυπία!
Στο τυπωμένο που φαίνετε στο αρχείο pdf, μοιάζει να είναι 2 όψεις.

----------


## Thanos10

Καλυτερα να φιαξεις ενα δικο γιατι αυτο οι ακροδεκτες της οθονης ειναι στο πλαι και δεν θα βρεις ιδια σου ανεβαζω μια φωτο απο ενα τροφοδοτικο μου που το εχω βαλει, και σου ανεβαζω και το ΗΕΧ για τον ΑΤmega168.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρώ οθόνη που να έχει τους ακροδέκτες σε άλλη θέση?
Το σχέδιο που ανέβασες είναι διαφορετικό απ του ελέκτορ?

----------


## Thanos10

Το σχεδιο μπορεις να φιαξεις το ιδιο με του ελεκτορ απλα θα βαλεις τον 168 και το ΗΕΧ που σου ανεβασα οθονη εγω δεν βρηκα και εφιαξα δικο μου τυπωμενο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Οκ Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις λίγο τη σημασία των ακροδεκτών που έχω σε κόκκινους κύκλους στην εικόνα που ανέβασα?

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το κύκλωμα ως όργανο μέτρησης τάσης και ρεύματος για το τροφοδοτικό που βρήκα προηγουμένως.
Θα χρησιμοποιήσω και τον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας επάνω στα 2N3055!

Το τροφοδοτικό το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας?
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να αντέχει και να μην ψάχνομαι όπως με το προηγούμενο...

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τυπωμένο του τροφοδοτικού που έιναι λίγο στραβό, ξέρετε πώς μπορούμε να το γυρίσουμε λίγο προς τα αριστερά?
Εδώ είναι η εικόνα.
http://img265.yfrog.com/i/pcb.png/

----------


## Thanos10

Βρηκα ενα pdf με το τυπωμενο που ειχα φιαξει το οργανο δεν εχω τοπογραφικο σου το ανεβαζω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να βρεις ακρη.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... μπορούμε να το γυρίσουμε λίγο προς τα αριστερά? Εδώ είναι η εικόνα.
> http://img265.yfrog.com/i/pcb.png/



Σου το "ανέβασα" εδώ "ευθυγραμμισμένο".

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γρηγόρη!
Νά σαι καλά!!!  :Biggrin: 

Η πλακέτα βγαίνει λίγο μεγάλη ή μου φαίνετε?

----------


## ALAMAN

> Βρηκα ενα pdf με το τυπωμενο που ειχα φιαξει το οργανο δεν εχω τοπογραφικο σου το ανεβαζω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να βρεις ακρη.



Χωρίς σχέδιο για τοποθέτηση δύσκολα τα πράγματα...
Θα φτιάξω δική μου πλακέτα δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολη!  :Wink: 
Τελικά οι ακροδέκτες που κύκλωσα με κόκκινο τί ακριβώς κάνουν?

----------


## dal_kos

Φίλε ALAMAN,
αν το φτιάξεις και λειτουργεί, παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε, να το φτιάξω κι εγώ, γιατί μου χρειάζεται κι εμένα ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό.
Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## moutoulos

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γρηγόρη!
> Νά σαι καλά!!! 
> 
> Η πλακέτα βγαίνει λίγο μεγάλη ή μου φαίνετε?



Γιώργο ........... 100x164mm

----------


## Thanos10

> Φίλε ALAMAN,
> αν το φτιάξεις και λειτουργεί, παρακαλώ ενημέρωσε, να το φτιάξω κι εγώ, γιατί μου χρειάζεται κι εμένα ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό.
> Ευχαριστώ



Κωστα δουλευει το εχω φιαξει δες εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43518

----------


## ALAMAN

Θάνο ωραίο τροφοδοτικό!!  :Wink: 

Ανεβάζω το αρχείο του τυπωμένου απο πρόγραμμα sprint-layout, σε περίπτωση που θέλει κάποιος να το κατασκευάσει.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το κάνει και μορφή pdf...

----------


## ALAMAN

Να επανέρθω λίγο στη βλάβη του κυκλώματος...




> Γιωργο εκει επρεπε U2&U3 να ειχες παραπανω γιατι η ζενερ D7 ειναι 5,6ν το οτι εχεις 3,5ν ψαξε λιγο το δικτιωμα.



στην ζενερ επάνω έπρεπε να έχω 5,6V?
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στις διόδους D5 και D6 (1N4148)??

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο το σχεδιο ειναι με το LM723 και με ενα FET μπορεις ανετα να παρεις 3Α και παραπανω, μπορεις να βαλεις και τον μετασχηματιστη απο το παλιο τροφοδοτικο καθως και την γεφυρα και τους πυκνωτες το σχεδιο ειναι δοκιμασμενο και δουλευει εχει ρυθμιση ρευματος και τασης και προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωματα.
Εγω το εχω να δινει 0-10Α και 0-30ν, με τρια FET.
Tα FET ειναι τα IRFZ48N 55ν 14mΩ 130W 64A στους 25C και στους 100C 45A.
Οποτε αν θελεις 3Α βαζεις ενα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή στη θέση του μετασχηματιστή που θέλει 33V μπορώ να βάλω τον δικό μου που είναι 24V?
Έχω και μεγαλύτερο 24βολτο στα 100W.

Το μόνο που δεν έχω καταλάβει είναι πως θα συνδέσω το όργανο ψηφιακής ένδειξης με LCD του ελέκτορ επάνω στο τροφοδοτικό.
άν αντικαταστήσω απλά τα μικροαμπερόμετρα με τις αντίστοιχες υποδοχές τάσης και ρεύματος του ψηφιακού οργάνου θα είναι εντάξει?

----------


## Thanos10

Aν βαλεις  μετασχηματιστη  μικροτερη ταση θα παρεις μικροτερη ταση στην εξοδο.
Το κυκλωμα με το TL081 μετραει την πτωση ταση που εχει η αντiσταση R7 
η συνδεση με το τροφοδοτικο ειναι απλη εχει in&out  in συνδεεται η εξοδος του τροφοδοτικου και out ειναι η εξοδος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ok βρήκα πως συνδέεται το κύκλωμα μέτρησης!
Θα φτιάξω την πλακέτα αργότερα, όταν τελειώσω το τροφοδοτικό!
Ξέρεις μήπως το κόστος υλικών της πλακέτας του τροφοδοτικού?
Τις αντιστάσεις που έχει σε σειρά με τα μικροαμπερόμτετρα μπορώ να τις παραλείψω? έτσι κ αλλιώς θα είναι στον αέρα αφού θα λείπουν τα μικροαμπερόμετρα.
Ακόμα όμως δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω γιατί μετράει την τάση και το ρεύμα με μικροαμπερόμετρα και δεν χρησιμοποιεί κλασικά όργανα του εμπορίου (αμπερόμετρο - βολτόμετρο) σε σύνδεση σειρά και παράλληλα όπως τα κλασικά τροφοδοτικά!

Σαν βελτίωση μπορούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τα 2N3055 με κάτι πιο ανθεκτικό ?

----------


## Thanos10

Μπορεις να βαλεις ποιο ισχυρα αλλα δεν χρειαζεται για 3Α.

----------


## Thanos10

Αλλα αν θελεις μπρεις να βαλεις τα ποιο ισχυρα 2Ν3772.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ok ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Μόλις βρώ μετασχηματιστές θα ξεκινήσω τις πλακέτες!
Θα κάνω πρώτα το τροφοδοτικό και μετά το ψηφιακό όργανο.
Ελπίζω να μην κοστίσει πολύ, αν και το ποιό ακριβό θα είναι το κουτί του τροφοδοτικού.  :Unsure:

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα πρόσεξα οτι εκτός απο την τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού που την παρέχει η έξοδος του τροφοδοτικού χρειαζόμαστε και μια σταθερή τροφοδοσία για τον μικροελεγκτή σωστά?

----------


## ALAMAN

Θάνο στο κύκλωμα που ανέβασες για το ψηφιακό όργανο το ποδαράκι 4 του τελεστικού έχει -5V.
Στο άρθρο του ελέκτορ γειώνετε!
Έτσι όταν στην έξοδο εμείς δώσουμε τάση, μέσα απο την αισθητήρια αντίσταση, κοντά στο 0 ή κάτω απο την τάση λειτουργίας του τελεστικού αυτός δεν θα λειτουργείσει (???)  :Confused1:  :Blink: 
Έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος ή εγώ δεν πρόσεξα κάτι?

----------


## Thanos10

Την ταση για την λειτουργια του οργανου την παιρνεις μετα την γεφυρα ανορθωσεως μεσω του 7805 βεβαια να μην ειναι πωνω απο 30ν γιατι ξεπερνας την μεγιστη επιτρεπομενη ταση γαι το 7805 αν θελεις μπορεις να βαλεις ενα 7824 και μετα συνδεεις το 7805 ενωειτε και τα δυο με ψυκτρες,η μετρηση τασης γινεται απο το πιν 23 του avr το οποιο συνδεεται στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου,μεσω των αντιστασεων 27Κ.
Το ποδι Νο4 γειωνεται.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ανεβάζω το κύκλωμα του ελέκτορ.
Μεταξύ PC3 και PC4 συνδέεται η αισθητήρια αντίσταση.

EDIT: όταν η τάση είναι πολύ μικρή κοντά στο 1V ή κάτω απο την ελάχιστη τάση λειτουργίας του τελεστικού
αυτός δεν θα δουλέυει

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ θα ακολουθήσω το σχέδιο του ελέκτορ για το τυπωμένο, τα υπόλοιπα θα τα δώ στην πράξη.

----------


## Thanos10

Αν εχεις το ελεκτορ και διαβασεις θα δεις πως δουλευει *προσεχε* μονο δινει μια φωτο με ασφαλειες για το ponyprog μην βαλεις αυτες γιατι δεν ειναι οι σωστες ειναι παραδειγμα απο το παραθυρο ασφαλειων του ponyprog.
Αν το προγραμματισεις με ponyprog δεν θα επιλεξεις καμια ασφαλεια δηλαδη δεν θα τικαρεις κανενα κουτακι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το CodeVisionAVR.
Αυτές οι ασφάλειες τί ακριβώς κάνουν?

----------


## Thanos10

Οι ασφαλειες ειναι τα bit αλλιως χωρις αυτα δεν μπορει να δουλεψει ο μ.ε.
Και τα οριζει αυτος που εφιαξε τον κωδικα και οριζει ποιες πρεπει να προγραμματιστουν.

----------


## ALAMAN

τα hex που είχες ανεβάσει δεν έχουν έτοιμα μέσα τις ρυθμίσεις απο τα fuses?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν εχουν.

----------


## ALAMAN

Αν και δεν ξέρω πως θα το κάνω αυτό, θα το ψάξω αργότερα.
Πρώτα θα κατασκευάσω το τροφοδοτικό!
και να δώ πως θα φτιάξω και το παλιό  :Angry: 
Αύριο θα αλλάξω και τις 2 διόδους (1Ν4148.) να δούμε τι θα γίνει... εκτός αυτές έχω αλλάξει όλους τους ημιαγωγούς.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα που το σκεύτομαι, αφού οι εικόνες στο ελέκτορ δεν έχουν καμία σημασία με τις πραγματικές ρυθμίσεις, πού θα ξέρουμε τις ρυθμίσεις για τα fuse ?? Υποτίθεται οτι τα hex που ανεβάζουν στο site του περιοδικού είναι για απευθείας εγγραφή...  :Confused1:

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω στην αρχη εβαλα τον atmega8 με τις ασφαλειες που εδινε το ελεκτορ στην φωτο το αποτελεσμα να κλειδωσω πεντε avr οταν τελικα τα βρηκα και το προγραμματισα δεν δουλευε σωστα αναβοσβηναν οι ενδειξεις τις τασης στην οθονη οταν εβαλα τον 168 με το νεο κωδικα ολα ενταξει το βλεπεις εξαλλου απο την φωτο που ανεβασα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή αυτά τα fuse bits κλειδώνουν τον μικροελεγκή και δεν μπορεί να επαναπρογραμματιστεί?

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ όσες φορές έπαιζα με μικροελεγκή ποτέ δεν τσέκαρα τις επιλογές απο τη λίστα fuse bit και ο μικροελεγκής πάντα δούλευε!
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν θα δουλέψει τώρα!  :Confused1:

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο γινεται με το ponyprog επειδη ειναι αναποδα οι ρυθμισεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχεις τις ρυθμίσεις απο τα fuse που πρέπει να επιλεχτούν?

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω το προγραμματισα με το ponyprog και δεν τικαρισα καμια ασφαλεια και δουλευει οπως το βλεπεις.

----------


## ALAMAN

Οκ. Όταν φτάσω στο σημείο του προγραμματισμού θα δώ τι θα κάνω.
Ο κώδικας σε τί γλώσσα γράφτηκε?

----------


## ALAMAN

Την αισθητήρια αντίσταση για το ψηφιακό όργανο πως τη ζητάμε στο εμπόριο?

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω την πηρα απο τον Darla 0.01Ω 30W.

----------


## dal_kos

Το πηνίο 0.1 είναι πηνίο με πυρήνα αέρα, ή έτοιμο από το εμπόριο?

----------


## Thanos10

To πηνιο ειναι ετοιμο 10μΗ υπαρχει στο εμποριο ειχα αγοραση απο τον φανο μια σειρα απο αυτα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το πηνίο 10μΗ είναι τα κλασικά που μοιάζουν με πυκνωτές!

----------


## ALAMAN

Άλλαξα όλες τις διόδους απο το παλιό τροφοδοτικό.
Έχω αλλάξει όλους τους ημιαγωγούς, τελεστικούς, τρανζίστορ διόδους.
Η τάση ακόμα μένει κολημένει στα 22V
Όταν γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο σε κάποια στάθμη του ανεβαίνει απότομα στα 25V. Δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο!
τί μπορεί να φταίει τώρα!
Η τάση στο Νο4 των τελεστικών παραμένει -3,5V

----------


## dal_kos

Τα ποτενσιόμετρα τα κοιταξες?

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα αλλάξω το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης με ένα καινούργιο για δοκιμή.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα ίδια...
Μάλλον θα φτιάξω άλλη πλακέτα!
Η σελίδα όμως είναι off τώρα...  :Confused1: 
Πού θα βρώ τον κατάλογο υλικών?

----------


## Thanos10

Κοιταξε μετα την γεφυρα τι ταση εχεις.

----------


## gf

> Τα ίδια...
> Μάλλον θα φτιάξω άλλη πλακέτα!
> Η σελίδα όμως είναι off τώρα... 
> Πού θα βρώ τον κατάλογο υλικών?



Εδω?
http://english.cxem.net/power/power1.php

----------


## ALAMAN

> Κοιταξε μετα την γεφυρα τι ταση εχεις.



Μετά τον πυκνωτή (4700μF) έχω κανονικά γύρω στα 33V DC





> Εδω?
> http://english.cxem.net/power/power1.php



Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε!

----------


## Thanos10

Ειπες τα εχεις αλλαξει ολα και το προβλημα υπαρχει μηπως ειναι καμια κολληση ψυχρη θελει ψαξιμο αφου πρωτα δουλευε τι να πω κατι δεν παει καλα τα IC τα εχεις σε βασεις?

----------


## Thanos10

Για κοιτα και την R2 82Ω μηπως ειναι καμμενη.

----------


## Thanos10

Ξεχασα να σου πω γενικα κοιτα ολες τις μικρες αντιστασεις (σε Ω).
Κοιτα και την 0,47Ω.

----------


## sv9gph

το τροφοδοτηκο που εχω φτιαξει και σας ανεβαζω το σχεδιο και ολα τα σχετηκα,ειναι απο το ελεκτορ,του εχω βαλει μετασχηματηστη σε μεγαλητερη ταση για να πηγενει εως τα 30 volt και δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα

----------


## sv9gph

και μια ακομα με το τυπομενο

----------


## sv9gph

στη θεση των mj2955 εχω βαλει τα mj 15004 ειναι ποιο ισχιρα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μέχρι 20V πάει αυτό...

Μόλις επισκευάσω το παλιό θα φτιάξω το άλλο που είχα βρει, νομίζω κι εκείνο απο ελέκτορ είναι!

----------


## sv9gph

με 22volt στο δευτερυον παει σφεντονα στα 30,ειναι δοκιμασμενω

----------


## dal_kos

Το τελευταίο κύκλωμα θα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει με ένα lm338[ενισχυμένο 317 που πάει στα 5Α,peak 7A] που έχω, ή είναι καλύτερα να το κάνω με το 317 και τα τρανζίστορ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanos10

Για ολο το ρευμα θα ειναι η εξοδος 30ν?

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελείωσα την πλακέτα και τελικά το παλιό μου τροφοδοτικό είναι και πάλι σαν καινούργιο (δεν ξέρω για πόσο όμως  :Tongue2: ) !
Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα με πάει άλλα 2 χρόνια... :Rolleyes: 

Μόλις βρώ μετασχηματιστές ξεκινάω κατασκευή για το καινούργιο, απο το ελέκτορ, μαζί με το ψηφιακό κύκλωμα ένδειξης  :Biggrin:

----------


## gkaltsid

Εχω μετασχηματιστη 24ν στα 5Α. Μπορει αυτο το τροφοδοτικο να βγαλει 5Α και αν ναι τι πρπει να κανω?
ευχαριστω

----------


## gkaltsid

κανεις να ξερει?

----------


## ALAMAN

Νομίζω πως θα χρειαστεί να προσθέσεις παράλληλα άλλο ένα τρανζίστορ 2Ν3055 για να πάρεις περισσότερο ρεύμα!

----------


## gkaltsid

Πως θα συνδεσω στη σειρα το δευτερο ποτενσιομετρο?







> Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή σου φίλε μου. Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου προτείνω μια βελτίωση. Βάλε και ένα ποτενσιόμετρο μικρής τιμής σε σειρά με αυτό που ρυθμίζει την τάση, ώστε να έχεις ευκολότερη ρύθμιση της τάσης. Η μικρομετρική ρύθμιση της τάσης που θα πετύχεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο βοηθάει πολλές φορές. Η τιμή του επιπλέον ποτενσιόμετρου μπορεί να είναι περίπου το 1/10 της τιμής (εδώ είναι 10ΚΩ/10=1ΚΩ).
> Και κάτι άλλο. Το κουτί που έβαλες το τροφοδοτικό από που και πόσο το αγόρασες;
> 
> Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια, όχι μόνο για την κατασκευή, αλλά και για την παρουσίαση που έκανες.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν υπαρχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο, κανονικα οπως συνδεεις αντιστασεις. Για καθε ποτ εισοδος στο κεντρο, εξοδος στα δεξια, αν αυξανει αναποδα η ταση απλα χρησιμοποιησε τα αριστερα ακρα των ποτ. αντι για τα δεξια.

----------


## gkaltsid

δηλαδη να χρισημοποιησω μονο τα 2 ποδαρακια?
κανα σχεδιο?
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

> δηλαδη να χρισημοποιησω μονο τα 2 ποδαρακια?
> κανα σχεδιο?
> ευχαριστω



Ναι. Τι να το κάνεις το σχέδιο;

----------


## gkaltsid

εχω ψιλοκολησει :P

----------


## gkaltsid

εχω βαλει οπως λεει μια αντισταση μετα το δευτερευον 33 ωμ και το αμπερομετρο δειχνει 55 mA ενω λεει οτι πρεπει να δειχνει 20mA.
ολες οι αλλες μετρησεις που λεει ειναι σωστες. υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## HeavenNHell

> Βρηκα ενα pdf με το τυπωμενο που ειχα φιαξει το οργανο δεν εχω τοπογραφικο σου το ανεβαζω πιστευω οτι μπορεις να βρεις ακρη.



Στο τυπωμένο θέλει προσοχή γιατί το 2 ποδαράκι από το 7805 πρέπει να πάει στη γείωση και σε αυτό το τυπωμένο δεν πάει πουθενά. δεν το είχα προσέξει και έσκασε ο ηλεκτρολυτικός θεαματικά μπορώ να πω.

Οταν μπορέσω θα ανεβάσω και το σχετικό τοπογραφικό

----------


## eystratios

gia mena pou den ta paw poly kala me tin or :Lol: thografia?

----------


## moutoulos

> gia mena pou den ta paw poly kala me tin orthografia?



Άσχετο ..., υπάρχει αυτό.

----------


## dj_mike

Kαλησπερα,

Αυτες τις μερες καθομουν και εβλεπα διαφορες κατασκευες με τροφοδοτικα στο forum και απο οτι διαβασα αυτο το τροφοδοτικο παρουσιασε καποια προβληματα και καθως εψαχνα σημερα βρικα οτι για το συγκεκριμενο πριν μερικες μερες βγικαν καποιες διορθωσεις. 
Καταλαβα ομως λιγα πραματα γιατι δεν εχουν καποιο σχημα αλλα μονο λογια.
Οποιος μπορεσει ας το ξεμπερδεψει με νεο σχηματικο ωστε πλεον να εχουμε στο forum το διορθωμενο κυκλωμα που οπως λενε δεν παρουσιαζει προβληματα.
Αυτο που εγραψαν ειναι:

Mounted all the parts on the                  pcb and then concluded that there is some serious problems in                  this schematics. First, 2N3055 will overheat, so you have to                  connect two of them in parallel with emitter resistors                  0.1ohm/5w. Second, maximal voltage between '+' and '-' of TL081                  is 36VDC.If you connect them as it is shown in this circuit                  diagram that voltage will be about 45VDC, so they will burn down                  immediately. To fix this problem you have to reconnect all pins                  number 7 of U1, U2 and U3, emitter of Q3 and 'upper' end of R19                  to out of an 7809 with 18V zener diode between 'common' pin and                  '-' of 3300uF cap, and input of 7809 connect to '+' of the same                  cap. Now, on pin number 7 and mentioned parts you'll have 27VDC,                  and total voltage will be 32.6VDC. Third, instead of using                  3300uF, use 4700 or 6800uF/63VDC to reduce the ripple on higher                  currents (2-3A). The rest of the circuit is perfect. I like it                  cause it is so inexpensive and easy to make with those simple                  reconstructions i mentioned.

----------


## HeavenNHell

Εγω έβαλα τους OPA445 στην θέση του ΤL081 που είναι free samples από την ΤΙ(αντέχουν +-45V),+ μια δίοδο σε σειρά στην έξοδο για να μην μπορούν τάσεις να γυρίσουν, μέχρι τώρα μια χαρά είναι άλλα θα δούμε στο μέλλον τι θα γίνει. κaπoiα στιγμή θα αλλάξω και το transistor  :Tongue2:

----------


## dj_mike

Καλη και αυτη η λυση αλλα απο οτι βλεπω εχει κ αλλες επιπλεον αλλαγες.θα προσπαθησω σημερα μηπως και καταφερω και το βρω την ακρη σε νεο σχηματικο.
ΝΑ σε ρωτησω, αυτο με τα δωρεαν samples τι ακριβως γινεται? Κανεις παραγγελια και σου τα στελνουν δωρεαν για δοκιμη? εχεις καμια αλλη υποχρεωση μετα?

----------


## ALAMAN

Τελικά το τροφοδοτικό έπαθε πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα!
Πάλι χάλασε...
Δεν το ξαναφτιάχνω, θα κατασκευάσω το άλλο του ελέκτορ.

----------


## dj_mike

ισως με αυτες τις βελτιωσεις γινει καλυτερο και δεν σου ξαναχαλασει.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυριο θα ανεβασω το σχεδιο για το τροφοδοτικο 0-30ν 0-10Α που ειναι και ευελικτο μπορεις να αλλαξεις τον μετασχηματιστη και να εχεις μικροτερη ταση η λιγοτερα αμπερ.

----------


## dj_mike

περιμενουμε ανυπομονα  :Smile:

----------


## gkaltsid

με τα free ΟΡΑ πως γινεται?
γιατι ελλαδα κανουν πανω απο 10 ευρω το ενα
αυριο παιρνω και τα display και θα κανω το κουτι
εβαλα 2 2Ν3055 και οι δοκιμες πηγαν καλα

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αυριο θα ανεβασω το σχεδιο για το τροφοδοτικο 0-30ν 0-10Α που ειναι και ευελικτο μπορεις να αλλαξεις τον μετασχηματιστη και να εχεις μικροτερη ταση η λιγοτερα αμπερ.



Δεν θέλω λιγότερη τάση!
Έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή 24V 100W, αν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα μ' αυτόν μια χαρά θα είναι!
Δεν χρειάζομαι τόσα αμπέρ, όσα βγάλει ο μετασχηματιστής καλά είναι!
Ψάχνω κάτι πιο *σταθερό* απο αυτό που έχω.

----------


## Thanos10

> Δεν θέλω λιγότερη τάση!
> Έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή 24V 100W, αν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα μ' αυτόν μια χαρά θα είναι!
> Δεν χρειάζομαι τόσα αμπέρ, όσα βγάλει ο μετασχηματιστής καλά είναι!
> Ψάχνω κάτι πιο *στ αθερό* απο αυτό που έχω.



 Φυσικα μπορει να γινει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα έναν μετασχηματιστή 34-35V περίπου, δεν ξέρω πόσα Watts.
Μπορώ να φτιάξω το τροφοδοτικό του ελέκτορ που είχα βρεί;
Στο κύκλωμα γράφει μετασχηματιστή 33V.
Τελικά τα όργανα (μικροαμπερόμετρα) που έχει στο κύκλωμα για μέτρηση τάσης και ρεύματος μπορώ να τα παραλείψω για να βάλω δικά μου ψηφιακά;
Επίσης, ο τελεστικός 741 είναι λίγο παλιός... μπορούμε να τον αντικαταστήσουμε με κάποιο καλύτερο;

----------


## gkaltsid

ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Garfield

Στο post #165 διάβασα ότι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τους τελεστικούς ΤL081 με τους OPA445.
Χρεάζεται να αλλάξουμε κάτι άλλο για να λειτουργήσει χωρίς προβλήματα??
Φυσικά θα αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης με έναν 15.000 μf 
και θα βάλω και δύο ΤΙΡ3055 για 4Α στην έξοδο.

----------


## ikaros1978

Και να το ξαδερφακι του!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα

με ακριβως τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα με τον δικο σου. Με ιδιο κυκλωμα. Και δεν εχω φωτο τωρα απο το εσωτερικο του να δεις οτι και κει ιδια ειναι!

----------


## Garfield

> Στο post #165 διάβασα ότι μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τους τελεστικούς ΤL081 με τους OPA445.
> Χρεάζεται να αλλάξουμε κάτι άλλο για να λειτουργήσει χωρίς προβλήματα??
> Φυσικά θα αλλάξω τον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης με έναν 15.000 μf 
> και θα βάλω και δύο ΤΙΡ3055 για 4Α στην έξοδο.



Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους...
Ξέρει κανείς να μου απαντήσει ??????

----------


## georgio

Τελικά το έφτιαξες;
  Κοίτα, λογικά δεν χρειάζεται καμία αλλαγή μιας και τα δύο ολοκληρωμένα κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά και οι ακροδέκτες αντιστοιχούν ακριβώς. Απλά το OPA 445 αντέχει +-45V, αλλά κοστίζει κιόλας...

Και αυτό λύνει και το πρόβλημα 2 που αναφέρεται στις αλλαγές. Το τρίτο εντάξει είναι πολύ απλό.

  Για το πρώτο που λέει δύο 3055 παράλληλα και από μια αντίσταση 0,1Ω/5W στον εκπομπό, το έχετε κάνει; Γιατί στις φωτογραφίες του _gkaltsid_ δεν φαίνονται.

----------


## GeorgeMan

Καλησπερα παιδια, εφτιαξα το τροφοδοτικο του τιτλου.
Για την ακριβεια το αγορασα αμονταριστο απο SmartKit, του εβαλα μετασχηματιστη 24V 5A και το εβαλα σε ενα μεγαλο κουτακι μαζι με μικροελεγκτη για απεικονιση ambient θερμοκρασιας και ελεγχο ανεμιστηρα βαση θερμοκρασιας ψυκτρας, καθως και USB εξοδο.
Το δοκιμασα και παιζει κομπλε, δινει 0.00-32.5V και ο περιοριστης ρευματος δουλευει μια χαρα.

Το μονο προβλημα που εχω διαπιστωσει ειναι οτι κατα τις δοκιμες, συνδεσα μια λαμπα απο μηχανακι (25W 12v), και το τρανζιστορ 2Ν3055 εφτασε μετα απο μερικα λεπτα λειτουργιας τους 70°C με την ψυκτρα να μην αγγιζεται. Επισης ο μετασχηματιστης κανει κρρρρρ, σα να ζοριζεται. Σε αλλες δοκιμες με πιο ηπια εξαρτηματα (π.χ. ανεμιστηρας 12v 0.2Α) δεν υπηρχε κανενα προβλημα απολυτως!
Παρολ αυτα η ταση ειναι σταθεροτατη, ολα λειτουργουν μια χαρα και αφου το αποσυνδεσα απο το ρευμα κοιταξα μηπως εχει ζεσταθει κατι αλλο και δεν ειχε...

Ειναι φυσιολογικο?

Ευχαριστω και συυγγνωμη αν υπηρχε και αλλου και δεν ρωτησα στο σωστο μερος!  :Smile:

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

Ενταξει ειναι ισως στα βαρια φορτια ζωριζεται λιγω ο μ/τ.εγω εχω απο σμαρτ με το λμ723 το εχω πολα χρονια και δεν εχει προβλημα.

----------


## GeorgeMan

Μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι στο παρον θεμα τα παιδια ελεγαν οτι η ψυκτρα δε ζεσταινεται καν, ενω η δικη μου ζεματαει.
Επισης απο ενα παλαιοτερο τροφοδοτικο που ειχα, αυτο το κρρρ το εκανε ο μετασχηματιστης μονο οταν το εφτανα στα τερματα, οχι το ιδιο απο το 0.5Α load...!
Μετρησα και τη διακυμανση απο idle 12v σε 12v με 2Α εξοδο, ειναι σχεδον μηδενικη, αν οχι εντελως. Μετρησα και τη θερμοκρασια των διοδων της γεφυρας ανορθωσης, ειναι γυρω στους 45-50 βαθμους, ειναι και αυτο φυσιολογικο?

----------


## Hulk

Καλησπέρα, έχεις μετρήσει με αμπερόμετρο και όντως είναι πραγματικά 2Α αυτό που τραβάς; εννοώ για την λάμπα.
Όσο για το τρανζίστορ δεν είναι και πολύ φυσιολογικό να ζεματάει τόσο πολύ εκτός αν είναι μα'ι'μού το 2Ν3055, αυτό που δείχνει πιο περίεργο είναι που σου ακούγετε ο μ/τ.

Υ.Γ : Ψύκτρα χρησιμοποιείς της smart kit; μήπως είναι μικρή και χρειάζεται ένα ανεμιστηράκι;

----------


## GeorgeMan

Καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
Ναι ειναι μετρημενο, εχω βαλει οργανα στο τροφοδοτικο, αλλα ειναι λογικο κιολας (25W/12V=~2A).
Η ψυκτρα ειναι αυτη που ειχε μεσα στο kit και ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη μπορω να πω. Σιγουρα δεν υστερει ιδιαιτερα σε σχεση με αυτες που ειδα εδω. Ανεμιστηρακι εχω βαλει (και ειμαι σε φαση να δω τις θερμοκρασιες για να το προγραμματισω να δουλευει αναλογα), οποτε προς το παρον δεν λειτουργει. Και το 3055 ειναι αυτο που ειχε μεσα.
Το ζεματισμα ξεκιναει μολις αρχισω να τραβαω λιγο ρευμα (~0.5Α), οταν δηλαδη "παιρνει μπρος" το τροφοδοτικο και δεν δουλευει στο ρελαντί.
Ο μ/τ οντως ακουγεται απο νωρις, αλλα η καταναλωση που μετραω με βατομετρο πριζας ειναι πανω-κατω φυσιολογικη αναλογα τι εχω συνδεσει, δε μου φαινεται οτι "τερματιζει" ο μ/τ.

Παντως περαν αυτων η λειτουργια φαινεται φυσιολογικοτατη, καλυτερη απ' οσο περιμενα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης! Τι να κοιταξω, τι μπορει να φταιει?
Να το χρυσο μου...

----------


## Hulk

Όταν συναρμολόγησες το κιτ έχεις ελέγξει της τάσης που λέει σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία; δεν ξέρω τι δείχνει το σχέδιο της smart kit άλλα δες και εδώ τι λέει για την ρύθμιση:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html

----------


## GeorgeMan

Το εχω δει το εν λογω λινκ.
Για να ειμαι ειλικρινης, εφοσον το εστησα (εκτος κουτιου) και επαιξε με τη μια οκ, δεν μπηκα σε ολη αυτη τη διαδικασια. Τα υλικα ειναι 50 φορες τσεκαρισμενα κολλημενα οκ παντως (αλλιως δε θα επαιζε κιολας νομιζω). Εβαλα και λιγο μεγαλυτερης τασης/μF πυκνωτη μαλιστα.
Θα τσεκαρω ο,τι μπορω με το πολυμετρακι παρα πολυ προσεκτικα οπως ειναι μονταρισμενο στο κουτι παντως αυριο.
Κατι αλλο να κοιταξω? Μηπως ειναι φυσιολογικο και απλα εχω θερμοαιμο 3055 ή πνιγεται απο τον στενο χωρο με τα ψηφιακα και τον δευτερο μ/ς εκει μεσα και ανησυχω τσαμπα?
Μηπως να το αφησω (με ανεμιστηρακι) να παιξει καποιες ωρες με τη λαμπα για να σιγουρευτω οτι ειναι οκ ή ασκοπο?

----------


## Hulk

Μάλλον ανησυχείς τσάμπα, άλλα αύριο κάνε και ένα τσεκάρισμα ότι όλες οι τάσεις είναι σωστές και πες μας. 
Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## GeorgeMan

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ, καλο βραδυ!
Θα ενημερωσω εδω μολις βρω χρονο.
Εως τοτε, καθε αλλη αποψη δεκτη.  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeMan

Kαλησπερα ξανα, εκανα οσες μετρησεις μπορουσα.

Το πρωτο κομματι του ελεγχου δεν μπορω να το κανω γιατι δεν εχω αμπερομετρο AC.
Στο δευτερο κομματι:
1) Η ταση στο ποδαρακι 3 του U2 μεταβαλλεται μια χαρα με το ποτενσιομετρο ρυθμισης τασης.
2) Τα ποδαρακια 4 των U2 και U3 εχουν *-*5.48 volt ως προς το ground της εξοδου του τροφοδοτικου. Περιεργο.
3) Το RV1 ηταν επ ακριβως ρυθμισμενο, ετσι ωστε στην ελαχιστη θεση του ρυθμιση τασης να δινει ακριβως 0.00 volt
4) Στο pin 3 του U3 παιρνω ταση 0-1.5v γυρνωντας το ποτενσιομετρο περιορισμου ρευματος.

Επισης κατα την κανονικη λειτουργια, τροφοδοτωντας μια λαμπα 25W 12V (παιρνω ενδειξη 12v 1.9Α απο τα οργανα, δηλαδη καταναλωνει 23W), συμφωνα με ενα βατομετρο πριζας που εχω, δειχνει καταναλωση 61W. Νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι λογικο να ειναι τοσο μεγαλη και οτι τα παραπανισια βατ γινονται οντως θερμοτητα στο 2Ν3055, γιαυτο και τσουρουφλιζεται.

Καμια ιδεα?  :frown:   :frown:   :frown: 

PS: Οι μετρησεις εγιναν χωρις την αρχικη αντισταση που λεει, καθως εχει αφησει κενο 1 σειρας, οποτε θεωρησα οτι αφορουσε μονο το πρωτο κομματι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Επισης κατα την κανονικη λειτουργια, τροφοδοτωντας μια λαμπα 25W 12V (παιρνω ενδειξη 12v 1.9Α απο τα οργανα, δηλαδη καταναλωνει 23W), συμφωνα με ενα βατομετρο πριζας που εχω, δειχνει καταναλωση 61W. Νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι λογικο να ειναι τοσο μεγαλη και οτι τα παραπανισια βατ γινονται οντως θερμοτητα στο 2Ν3055, γιαυτο και τσουρουφλιζεται.



Φυσικά και είναι λογικό. Το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι γραμμικό. Όσο μικραίνει η τάση εξόδου τόσο περισσότερη ισχύς καταναλώνεται πάνω στο τρανζίστορ για το ίδιο ρεύμα φορτίου. Αν δηλαδή τραβήξεις πάλι 0.5Α αλλά στα 30V το τρανζίστορ θα ζεσταίνεται πολύ λίγο ενώ αν τραβήξεις πάλι 0.5Α αλλά όμως στο 1.5V πάνω στο τρανζίστορ θα ψήνεις καφέ και ίσως και παϊδάκια μαζί.

----------


## GeorgeMan

Μαλιστα, θα το δοκιμασω και με υψηλοτερη ταση να δω τι γινεται και θα προγραμματισω το φανακι αναλογα.
Σε ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## arnestis

Καλησπέρα σας, μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να κατασκευάσω κι εγώ ένα τροφοδοτικό πάγκου. Αναζητώντας στο forum κατέληξα σε αυτό με τον ομώνυμο τίτλο. Αλλά βγήκαν τελικά κάποια προβλήματα κατά την ρύθμιση του κυκλώματος τα οποία είναι τα εξής:

1.  Κατά την μέτρηση του U1 στο ποδαράκι 6 μέτρησα τάση 10,78V ενώ έπρεπε να είναι 11. Το θεωρώ ότι δεν φέρει τόσο ευθύνη γιατί η απόκλιση είναι αρκετά μικρή.
2.  Κατά την μέτρηση του U1 και U2 στο ποδαράκι 4 αντίστοιχα έχει τάση -5,58 και στα δύο.
3.  Η τάση της εξόδου κυμαίνεται από 0-10V.

Να σημειώσω ότι στη θέση του C1 χρησιμοποίησα 4700μF/63v, για διόδους ανόρθωσης τις BY255 DC.
Μήπως έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια/κάποιες λύσεις;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## arnestis

Κανένας ρε παιδιά???

----------


## ggr

Τα εξαρτηματα τα εχεις τοποθετησει σωστα? κανε παλι εναν ελεγχο. Επισης κοιτα την πλακετα για διακοπες η βραχυκυκλωματα.
Το συγκεκριμενο κυκλωμα παντως ειναι σωστο 100%, το εχουν φτιαξει αλλωστε πολλα ατομα.

----------


## πολυχρόνης

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή μπράβο!

----------

